# Reggie Miller and KG on Dan Patrick Show



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

FYI for you Celtic fans,

Pretty entertaining stuff. 

Dan has Reggie on as a guest, and during the interview someone comes over to Reggie's house and it ends up being KG. Reggie calls Dan back and they both go on the show together. 

They are on right now, but if you see this later, look for the podcast to hear it.

www.espnradio.com


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Caught the last few minutes, but I'll download it.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Some pretty cool stuff, the only thing that will stop him from signing is if his body doesnt pull up well next week from all the training.

He and KG seem like good friends, He sounds keen to play its just whether the body can handle the season


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

I heard some excerpts from this tonight on the Gary and Craig show. It sounds to me like its on. Reggie kept saying, 'My roll on this team _is_ to do this', as opposed to 'My roll on this team _would_ be to do this.'. 

I view Reggie, like I do Paul, Ray and Kevin. An unselfish, intelligent, Hall of Fame basketball player. He's a perfect fit to play 15-20 minutes a game along side these three. I have ZERO concerns about his fitness. During his last year, many people said and were right, the only player in the game in better shape than Reggie was his clone, Rip Hamilton. He was 39 then and had no issues playing 30 minutes a game. I think he'll have no problems what so ever playing 15-20 minutes a game at 42. He's like Darrell Green was with the Redskins. 

If we don't sign him, I predict the Celtics go 52 and 30. If we do, 60 and 22. Mark it down. Even at 42, I still think Reggie wins us 8 additional games.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i would only want to see him on the floor for 10 minutes ish a night (none in a blowout) during the regular season... his experience and shooting in the playoffs will really be where he helps the team the most


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> i would only want to see him on the floor for 10 minutes ish a night (none in a blowout) during the regular season... his experience and shooting in the playoffs will really be where he helps the team the most


kinda agree


Reggie played 32mpg a game his final year. He'll take a lesser role to preserve himself, but I think he's far too competive to sit on the sidelines and play less than 15 mpg. 

If signed, I see him playing

2 MPG in the 1st quarter - spelling Allen or Pierce at the end of the quarter

4 MPG in the second - spelling Allen or Pierce in the middle of the quarter and perhaps a touch at the end.

4 MPG in the third - spelling Allen or Pierce at the end of the quarter
5 MPG in the fourth - last five minutes of the game, he's on the floor = REGGIE TIME.

In the playoffs, I see him playing 20 MPG.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Last five minutes Reggie is on the floor?

What position?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> Last five minutes Reggie is on the floor?
> 
> What position?


you could put ray at pg and rondo on the bench.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> Last five minutes Reggie is on the floor?
> 
> What position?


Depends on the situation really, and the opposition.

Ray
Reggie
PP
KG
Perk

Rondo
Reggie
Ray
PP
KG

could work in the dying minutes it just depends game to game really.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

where can i find this interview?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

TONYALLEN42 said:


> where can i find this interview?


Insider.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Ray can play point guard?


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Ray can play point guard?


According to him.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> Ray can play point guard?



He did in Milwaukee when Sam was on tha bench. That was a while back though


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Ray can play some point when needed, both he and pierce can bring the ball up if theres no point guard on the floor


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

http://espn-mp3-od.andomedia.com/espnpod2/espnradio/insider/patrick/patrick_08152007_9.mp3
you can listen to the interview free here.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

kg can even bring the ball up.


----------



## fuzznuts (May 23, 2006)

who's going to play defense?

(sorry, so much talk about offense.. the role of defense should also be addressed)


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i love KG interviews, dude cracks me up


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

fuzznuts said:


> who's going to play defense?
> 
> (sorry, so much talk about offense.. the role of defense should also be addressed)


Kg, Rondo, Pierce, Tony Allen, Perkins.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

What I'm liking is Reggie or no Reggie, everybody has a "Whatever it takes to succeed attitude. 
That's the stuff that makes miracles happen....


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

> Celtics forward Kevin Garnett has been playing pickup ball against current and former NBA players, Los Angeles standouts and college players at UCLA this week. Word is Garnett's team did not lose one game on Wednesday. Several attendees raved about how he dominated easily. On one play, he caught an offensive rebound on the block and jumped and dunked without taking a step.
> 
> *Word is Garnett and potential Celtics teammate Reggie Miller have been working out together at Pepperdine. He was there Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday.*


http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/extras/celtics_blog/


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

stop teasing me.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

TONYALLEN42 said:


> stop teasing me.


----------

